# Poulan Carb Adjustment Tool



## JohnD-Gman (Jan 22, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase a tool to adjust the carb on a Poulan Pro 260. The screws have no slot or hole, but are approx 3/16" in diameter and have a serated edge. I have called several places and no one knows of such a tool. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tony marks (Jan 22, 2004)

dang i got mine just in time.. mines got both screws.. my sympathies.. i guess husky is next..i dont care how good a saw they put out if i cant adjust it it kill my interest in it.. but i know these fellas figure a way sooner or later.. probably already know.. another thing to do when u get a saw modified.. if its something that will turn u can always put u a grip on it for some kinda scew driver . just be slow an get it rite ..good luck


----------



## hlw49 (Jan 24, 2004)

Get a couple of limiter caps and cut the stops off them and slide them over the serated edges of the adjusting screws. Will work like a charm. Later Butch


----------



## jimmyq (Jan 24, 2004)

use a tap and die to get em out then put your own screws back in?


----------



## songercarving (Jan 24, 2004)

*service tool*

service tool part # is 530035560. Retail is about $5.50. This is actually a pretty good idea as they get out of putting on limiter caps. Anybody who can order a poulan part can get you one. If you can't find one I could mail you one.
Thanks,
Stevie Songer


----------



## hlw49 (Jan 24, 2004)

I ordered one but haven't gotten it yet. They back ordered it. Got a new saw and can't set the carb. what a shame. No really I can I just have to make the tool like I stated in previous post.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 24, 2004)

Can't you use a small pair of needle nose pliers until you get the tool?


----------



## mbopp (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't know how much space you have to work with, but I've used a piece of vacuum hose as a way to start spark plugs in tight places. Try pushing a piece over the screw head & turn. 

If you have a straight shot at the screws you could try taking a piece if 1/4" copper tubing & slot / split one end w/ a fine hacksaw for maybe 1/2" back. Adjust the end for a snug enough fit by squeezing or spreading the end as needed.


----------



## oakman (Jan 25, 2004)

take 'em out with a pair of small needle nose. then cut a slot in the head with a dremel and cut off wheel. or use a hacksaw if your a caveman.


----------



## Tony Snyder (Jan 25, 2004)

Some of these carbs that have limiter caps and no shoulder on the screw and no friction springs will not hold adjustment if you do not put the limiters back on. I had some back way out on me from vibration and nothing but thread friction to hold the needles in place.


----------



## JohnD-Gman (Jan 26, 2004)

Songercarving, thanks for the part number. I will try to get the tool locally, but if I have a problem, I may call upon you. Thanks again. JohnD


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2004)

I just use my hemostats. They usually have some resin on
them to help with gription.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 26, 2004)

I thought a Poulan carb adjusting tool was a 3LB sledge. 

Bill


----------



## sedanman (Jan 26, 2004)

A 3lb sledge will knock just about any "crab" out of adjustment...........permenantly.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 27, 2004)

Well every da"" Poulan I every had was a crabby son of a gun. A 3lb sledge was a good tool to have around. The Micro required you to remove the air filter to adjust the carb. What sense does that make.

Bill


----------



## Bar Nut (Jan 7, 2006)

*photo please*



hlw49 said:


> Get a couple of limiter caps and cut the stops off them and slide them over the serated edges of the adjusting screws. Will work like a charm. Later Butch


anyone have a photo of this fixit?


----------



## Marco (Jan 8, 2006)

Somebody posted here once before that a red electrical butt connector works on those screws. When it comes to adjusting a Stihl I have found that that Bosch plug in a Poulan 3000 seems to be the best way to straighten them out so they run right.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2006)

Actually I am the one that uses the red butt connecter, but the resin coated
hemostats was funnier.
The red butt connecters are just the right size


----------



## kscycler (Jan 9, 2006)

*Found Them!*

I went to www.partstore.com and searched for Poulan P/N 530035560. Search resulted in TOOL CARB. ADJ. CSI, Poulan Part Number: 530035560, for $5.11. Shipping was a bit steep, but hey, it's a hard to get part. Hope that helps...


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2006)

I will ship you a red butt connecter for $3.00, free shipping!!!!


----------



## lostone (Jun 18, 2006)

Grrr, Husqvarna. I just bought a string trimmer yesterday from a box store (and before it starts I needed one yesterday and all the local saw shops where closed, I prefer to buy from them for customer care if I can) anyway I get a Husky 125L string trimmer (home owner model, I'm not in it for business) and the thing bogs down and dies when you hit the throttle, so I had to order the carb adj. tool to be able to adjust it, the way it is setup its hard to get anything in there to adjust it correctly.


----------



## romeo (Jun 19, 2006)

I had the adjuster tool and it broke in my toolbox. Just pull the screws out and cut slots in them with your dremel, save some headaches.


----------



## jtincher (Jun 20, 2006)

I take the core out of a Bic inkpen, the plastic will slide over the splines with a little pressure making a nice snug fit.... you may have to experiment with a few diff ink pens... but it worked like a charm on my poulan pro 295 type 4 

HTH's


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 22, 2006)

Ready made one forsale. Thought i would pass it on. http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-POULA...2QQihZ018QQcategoryZ29520QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## newguy18 (Aug 4, 2007)

Rich Hoffman said:


> Can't you use a small pair of needle nose pliers until you get the tool?



That how i adjust them great post.My weed eater and 141 has em.


----------



## jhyland (Sep 8, 2007)

*I found one!*

I have been looking for the SAME THING! I didn't even have an old tool that I could Modify to make it work, SOOOOOOO, I had to call around. I found it at Ervin's Small Engine - 250-563-3265
1698 Lyon Street South, Prince George, BC V2N 1T2 
I hope this Helps.
ps, I also have just e-mailed Poulan, I put in my Model Number, found the parts list and crap like that, but nothing, so I clicked on "contact us" and sent them an e-mail regarding this ever so frustrating issue LOL :chainsawguy: 






JohnD-Gman said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can purchase a tool to adjust the carb on a Poulan Pro 260. The screws have no slot or hole, but are approx 3/16" in diameter and have a serated edge. I have called several places and no one knows of such a tool. Thanks in advance.


----------



## newguy18 (Sep 22, 2007)

My stihl dealer sold me one right out of his tool box.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 23, 2007)

jhyland said:


> I have been looking for the SAME THING! I didn't even have an old tool that I could Modify to make it work, SOOOOOOO, I had to call around. I found it at Ervin's Small Engine - 250-563-3265
> 1698 Lyon Street South, Prince George, BC V2N 1T2
> I hope this Helps.
> ps, I also have just e-mailed Poulan, I put in my Model Number, found the parts list and crap like that, but nothing, so I clicked on "contact us" and sent them an e-mail regarding this ever so frustrating issue LOL :chainsawguy:





Well, they did it on purpose, Poulan doesn't want you to have the tool, so you can't alter their factory EPA-happy adjustment. Poulan doesn't really care, but they need to keep big brother happy. I have a new Poulan I got as a disposable saw to run on this crappy E-10 gas, was too lean out of the box. I whittled down a plastic pen to fit the screws, worked OK but still ordered the tool.


----------



## QuickDrawD55 (Oct 20, 2008)

JohnD-Gman said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can purchase a tool to adjust the carb on a Poulan Pro 260. The screws have no slot or hole, but are approx 3/16" in diameter and have a serated edge. I have called several places and no one knows of such a tool. Thanks in advance.



I am looking for same info, if u find, please let me know. thanks


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 20, 2008)

QuickDrawD55 said:


> I am looking for same info, if u find, please let me know. thanks



Welcome to AS. I bought mine from Bailey's. You will have to give them a call since the carb aadjusting tool is not in their catalog.

1 800 322 4539


----------



## wmswilson1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Man poulan sucks everybody is trying to rig together crap (including myself) to adjust their carbs which were improperly set from the factory, next time ill get a husky


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2009)

wmswilson1 said:


> Man poulan sucks everybody is trying to rig together crap (including myself) to adjust their carbs which were improperly set from the factory, next time ill get a husky



The carb companies make the carbs for Husqapoulan, but will not sell the
tools to adjust them, you have to get them from the saw companies.


----------



## The Lorax (Aug 2, 2009)

I made one out of a piece of brass tubing that was just undersize, used a centerpunch to flare the end slightly and just tapped it on with a light hammer.
It will swage itself to the size of the head and take the spline impression.
You can epoxy it into an old screwdriver handle if you want to be fancy.
I think the brass tube was about 4mm or so in dia.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Aug 2, 2009)

kscycler said:


> I went to www.partstore.com and searched for Poulan P/N 530035560. Search resulted in TOOL CARB. ADJ. CSI, Poulan Part Number: 530035560, for $5.11. Shipping was a bit steep, but hey, it's a hard to get part. Hope that helps...



my distributor shows 96 at one warehouse 19 at another 27 at the other warehouse sale price of 5.00 plus shipping but i was under the impression that poulan told me that you cannot sell these tools to the general public that is why poulan pays me per hr to work on there equipment for

little bit about the partstore .com who are they first place ? 

when it appears all they deal with is frigidaire etc. wait a second electrolux that is the company who owns poulan 

and frigidaire 

but there site is really electronics etc. based not *** type of business


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2009)

Heck, I'll sell them at that price all day long....


----------



## retired redneck (Aug 2, 2009)

Go to EBAY poulan chain saws they are there all the time bought two of them there two years ago. they also work on the orange poulans by husqvarna...


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Aug 2, 2009)

If Bailey`s have it and would put it in there web page I think they would sell allot of them.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll put them in my store, see what happens.


----------



## AKDriveSprocket (Aug 2, 2009)

The problem is shipping in my book to Alaska. When I order from Bailey`s I like to have a number of items to order to keep shipping cost down. I do try to give the local saw shops some business but Baileys beats their price even with shipping.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2009)

The cost should not be that much higher, if the weight is low enough....

It all depends on what you need.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Aug 2, 2009)

AKDriveSprocket said:


> The problem is shipping in my book to Alaska. When I order from Bailey`s I like to have a number of items to order to keep shipping cost down. I do try to give the local saw shops some business but Baileys beats their price even with shipping.



my price on shipping to alaska is $ 5.95 - 6.95


----------



## PonderousPiner (Aug 2, 2009)

I had to mail-order one. All my local husky/poulan saw shops claimed they never heard of it when I called them. The one shop I went to to order it after getting the part # here, he refused to sell me one, claimed that the Husky distributor counts the number of these tools in his toolbox when they come by! 

PPine


----------



## Urbicide (Aug 2, 2009)

PonderousPiner said:


> I had to mail-order one. All my local husky/poulan saw shops claimed they never heard of it when I called them. The one shop I went to to order it after getting the part # here, he refused to sell me one, claimed that the Husky distributor counts the number of these tools in his toolbox when they come by!
> 
> PPine


They either are afraid that you will burn up your equipment or they want to make sure that you have to pay them to service it. If they know you have good basic knowledge of how a 2-stroke functions then I would lean towards the latter reason. As for the dealer who has his tools "inventoried", find another dealer. He is flat-out lying to you. Ask him to recommend a good Stihl dealer to you on the way out of his shop.opcorn:


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2009)

PonderousPiner said:


> I had to mail-order one. All my local husky/poulan saw shops claimed they never heard of it when I called them.
> 
> PPine




So you are saying Husqvarna and Poulan are the same company!!!!???????

Are you trying to be an "instigator?????"


----------



## PonderousPiner (Aug 2, 2009)

Urbicide said:


> They either are afraid that you will burn up your equipment or they want to make sure that you have to pay them to service it. If they know you have good basic knowledge of how a 2-stroke functions then I would lean towards the latter reason. As for the dealer who has his tools "inventoried", find another dealer. He is flat-out lying to you. Ask him to recommend a good Stihl dealer to you on the way out of his shop.opcorn:


I dunno about the taking inventory aspect, but he did recommend that I take a hacksaw to the top of the adjustment screws instead, so it wasn't a clear case of wanting the repair business. I tried to buy a carb rebuild kit from him too, and he said he doesn't have them--he rarely ever rebuilds carbs, just takes them apart, cleans them, and puts them back together unless the diaphram is leaking. What's a carb kit cost a saw shop, $5-10, maybe? Seems pretty cheap insurance while you're taking the time to disassemble a carb, but whatever.

I dunno about my local Stihl dealer either, though. They seem to believe that MSRP is a bad bad idea, and want to charge extra for any parts. They seem to want 10-25% more. They quoted me $152 for an EDT7 Tach.


----------



## PonderousPiner (Aug 2, 2009)

Fish said:


> So you are saying Husqvarna and Poulan are the same company!!!!???????
> 
> Are you trying to be an "instigator?????"



Who? Me? :jawdrop:

Clearly they aren't the same company--the cases are completely different colors. The Husqvarna logo on the Poulan parts I ordered was a manufacturing error or I just imagined it or something.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Aug 2, 2009)

PonderousPiner said:


> I dunno about the taking inventory aspect, but he did recommend that I take a hacksaw to the top of the adjustment screws instead, so it wasn't a clear case of wanting the repair business. I tried to buy a carb rebuild kit from him too, and he said he doesn't have them--he rarely ever rebuilds carbs, just takes them apart, cleans them, and puts them back together unless the diaphram is leaking. What's a carb kit cost a saw shop, $5-10, maybe? Seems pretty cheap insurance while you're taking the time to disassemble a carb, but whatever.
> 
> I dunno about my local Stihl dealer either, though. They seem to believe that MSRP is a bad bad idea, and want to charge extra for any parts. They seem to want 10-25% more. They quoted me $152 for an EDT7 Tach.



that does not sound like a good repair shop 
i stock repair kits i will say this some of my kits are so old i cannot tell what they go to lol they have dust forming on the packages of course i dont show them on my site i would rather give them away if people can use the parts out of them then thats good news to me


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Aug 2, 2009)

PonderousPiner said:


> Who? Me? :jawdrop:
> 
> Clearly they aren't the same company--the cases are completely different colors. The Husqvarna logo on the Poulan parts I ordered was a manufacturing error or I just imagined it or something.



actually they are both owned by electrolux just like the american yard products on mowers that you buy in sears is owned by electrolux


----------



## marcus come her (Nov 15, 2009)

*poulan low high screws*

i had same problem with low high idle screws,theyre splined, i looked up tool site as in previous comment, you can purchase the tool from there.I also rang around several chainsaw shops , they have the tool itself but wouldnt sell any to me, because they reckon you shouldnt need to alter the settings, but if you are do a carb kit replacement job, you may as well clean the orifices these needles fit into in case of dirt inside them too. Hence need to unscrew them. I filed mine back flat and then just ran a hacksaw carefully over the top of each to create a groove a mil deep, big enough to allow a screwdriver to fit into .worked a sweet!


----------



## WHIZZKIDD (Jun 4, 2011)

*Carb tool*

I use the no. 4 mm deepwell socket in my 1/4 inch drive set. Had to grind down the sidewalls abit but it works. Whizzkidd


----------



## kevin j (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazon

I have used a piece of aluminum tubing, slotted, and pushed over the screws to adjust, or to remove and then slot the screw with a Dremel disc.

However, I just bought two more Weedeater strimmers at Sears, so I ordered the poulon tool. Two, shipped to my door, were under $15, from seller lcpower1 on Amazon.


The downside is never having the special tool around when needed, but they are actually a nice design. The tool doesn't vibrate out of the slot like a screwdriver does.


----------



## WHIZZKIDD (Jun 5, 2011)

*Carb tool*

Ordered on online . 3bay item no.320512230937 . Mite work better & can tie it right to the trimmer.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 5, 2011)

WHIZZKIDD said:


> Ordered on online . 3bay item no.320512230937 . Mite work better & can tie it right to the trimmer.


 
why would you tie it to the trimmer? if it needs to be constantly tuned, you need to find the problem and fix it properly. if it's in proper working order it only needs to be tuned once.


----------



## WHIZZKIDD (Jun 5, 2011)

Kiss!!! More easy to find eistein!! Whizzkidd


----------



## zogger (Jun 5, 2011)

*springs*



Tony Snyder said:


> Some of these carbs that have limiter caps and no shoulder on the screw and no friction springs will not hold adjustment if you do not put the limiters back on. I had some back way out on me from vibration and nothing but thread friction to hold the needles in place.


 
--just cob some carb screw springs outta your junk pile of saws mowers trimmers and etc.

..every boy needs a junk pile of small engine stuff. I grab used parts all the time from mine. I know I can always come up with a franken mower at any one time that will work, either a rider or a pusher. Anyway, tiny springs, just add springs if your carb set screws don't have any and they need them.


----------



## lonestar311 (Jun 7, 2011)

*New to Arboristsite and Poulan*

Very early in this thread someone posted a part # for the Poulan carb adjustment tool as #530035560. But the thread started out referencing a specific Poulan model: a 260. Is the tool the same for all Poulans? My "chainsaw-on-a-stick" is a Model PP446ET and was so lean out of the box it almost ran with the choke set at half (which it won't hold, of course). 

None of my local shops will sell me the tool, nor will they replace the screws with slotted ones. Apparently, being in Oregon, I'm too close to the Pollution Police in California. So I'm forced to go online to buy one. I just want to be sure I'm ordering the right critter.


----------



## griffonks (Jun 27, 2011)

I just bought the tool from Amazon, LC tool, for $5.99 and $2.99 to ship. I was trying to adjust a Husqvarna 137 and finally got tired of removing the air filter mount to get pliers on the low jet. Every time I would set it with the covers off it would idle faster when I reinstalled them. I bought the orange poulan to be a loner-outer.

What a PITA, 

Thanks for posting the part number! That saved me a little brain damage.


----------



## lonestar311 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Took the plunge*

I decided the carb adjustment tool listed just HAD to work for all Poulans, so I bought one. I, too, bought it at Amazon, from a gentleman with an Auction ID of sandell106631. While you got a slightly better price, I couldn't find reason to complain; I sure wasn't going to get one locally. It fits perfectly and takes just a little tweak to get the critter running as it should.

That said, I will add that even properly adjusted, the Poulan still can't compare to my new Stihl chainsaw, nor my 25 year old Homelite brush cutter.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 28, 2011)

WHIZZKIDD said:


> Kiss!!! More easy to find eistein!! Whizzkidd


 
like i said, get it tuned in properly, and you won't need it unti the next poulan comes around for tuning. only an idiot woud have the tool tied to the unit instead of doing the job the right way. have fun burning up what would be a perfectly good trimmer....
most people have a tool box or drawer to put tools in. good place to find them when needed, einstien.


----------



## WHIZZKIDD (Jun 28, 2011)

*carb*

get a life!!!!!!


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 28, 2011)

WHIZZKIDD said:


> get a life!!!!!!


 
learn to fix and tune properly. theres no way you can defend this as a way of doing something properly. masking the problem by carrying the tool around for constant tuning is dumb. fix it right the first time and leave it. but i guess it's like some people who like driving their car around with the oil light flashing at them.....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WHIZZKIDD (Jun 28, 2011)

*Carb tool*

U win . I give up . You are the smartist in the land!!


----------



## Taylormade4905 (Jan 13, 2013)

songercarving said:


> service tool part # is 530035560. Retail is about $5.50. This is actually a pretty good idea as they get out of putting on limiter caps. Anybody who can order a poulan part can get you one. If you can't find one I could mail you one.
> Thanks,
> Stevie Songer



Stevie, if you still have one of these service tools, I would surely like to buy one from you. Please send me an email with the price for the tool plus shipping. Thank you very much. My email addy is [email protected]


----------



## rkando (Jul 6, 2013)

*Husqvarna, Jonsered, Poulan, Craftsman Carburetor Service Tool 530035560*

I just received the tool today, 7/5/2013, for $13.99. I found it at Husqvarna, Jonsered, Poulan, Craftsman Carburetor Service Tool 530035560 NEW, and it is sold by Other Lawn Mower Parts, Briggs Stratton Parts items in Curt's Chainsaw Parts Plus store on eBay!. Sears wants over $100 and Amazon wants about $50.00. I tested it and it fits the splined adjustment needle screws on Walbro carbs.


----------



## Matt Johnson (Feb 18, 2016)

@rkando I found it even cheaper. I was just in time to pick it up at a discount price at http://toolfanatic.com/genuine-poulan-weedeater-part-530035560-carb-adjusting-tool-b000p8gko2.php. You can't beat $3.99 and one less headache from a sputtering engine.


----------



## Matt Johnson (Mar 24, 2016)

For anyone else looking for the poulan 530035560, the new link is http://toolfanatic.com/splined-for-...carb-adjustment-tool-530035560-b00yz4zp84.php


----------

